# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  ambiente sicurezza scaduto

## sciage

ho l'ambiente di sicurezza entratel scaduto, mi è arrivata una ricevuta e non me la fà scaricare. è normale???? ho letto che se rinnovo l'ambiente, non ho più la possibilità di scaricare le ricevute provenienti dall'am scaduto.che fare???

----------


## ele55176

Si, non te la fa scaricare. Prova a chiedere il reinvio del protocollo.

----------


## conslavoro

scusami ma come faccio a rinnovare l'ambiente di sicurezza...

----------


## sciage

scusa ma come si chiede il reinvio del protocollo???
 la mia è una ricevuta di f24 pagato

----------


## sciage

ho visto come si chiede il reinvio, ma non ho capito se devo chiederlo dopo aver rinnovato l'ambiente di sicurezza, o prima!!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho visto come si chiede il reinvio, ma non ho capito se devo chiederlo dopo aver rinnovato l'ambiente di sicurezza, o prima!!!!

  1) chiamare entratel
2) prima rinnovi e poi lo richiedi.

----------


## danilo sciuto

In ogni caso, ricordo http://forum.commercialistatelematic...e-scaduto.html

----------


## sciage

ho rinnovato l'ambiente e chiesto il reinvio della ricevuta........ grazie

----------

